# Is it worth buying all equipment to print my own designs



## AARC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey all 
I am new to the industry and am wanting to pick all ur brains about plastisol transfers. 
I have a vinyl plotter, 20 x 16 heat press, and extensive knowledge in decals and creating designs. 
I prefer to start smart, and get the items i need to succeed. So....
I am considering buying a printer and ink system....is it worth it?

Any comments are welcome

J


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

You may be better off posting in the heat transfer section. You posted in the plastisol transfer section which those are screen printed.


----------



## AARC (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank u I will do just that


----------



## daverus (Feb 26, 2012)

If you plan on doing your own plastisol transfers, not only will it be really expensive to purchase equipment ( you will need to purchase a press, inks, screens etc) you are also going to have to learn how to screen print, and become good at it.

Your other option is to do printer based transfers, which then all you would need is a printer and inks. This option is still pretty expensive but at least not as difficult to learn how to screen print as well.

My advice, unless you really enjoy printing, leave the printing to the pros and focus on the rest of your business


----------



## AARC (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I think that's a plan for now


----------



## AARC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am not over worried about the cost as long as there is a good return on investment


----------



## GraphicsFactory (Jul 17, 2007)

If you do a little research, you'll find that you only need a one color press. You can purchase for about $500 or less. No need for micros, just sturdy. You can make your own too. Even as simple as mounting two "Jiffy Hinges" on counter top material works. You'll only need a few screens since only one color prints at a time. Standard 110 mesh works best. Screens are exposed in the usual way, so nothing special. You only partially cure the transfers, you can use your heat press that you already have. Or, flash dryer, about $300. A tunnel dryer is more efficient, with better control. But, not essential.

Like everything else, it can be simple and inexpensive or elaborate.


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

If you do a big bussiness by you own, you can purchase all equipment, if not, it's better to find factory to do.


----------



## AARC (Jan 27, 2013)

I am thinking of buying a printer and ink system. Printing as I need for custom orders...


----------

